# "Get the Talk Going" Contests!



## David Bott

*"Get the Talk Going" Contests!*

Hello all you IPTVConnection members (and those who are not yet members, but should be. )...

We are starting a new contest today, well, actually several new ones, but all are more or less for one thing....to "Get the Talk Going".

Now that may sound weird as people are chatting and posting to the site already. However, as a start up site, the real intent here is to produce more site content and thus help move the site up the ladder in the search engines thus being able to attract more visitors. There, we said it. The deep dark motive behind such a contest. (Like the still running Facebook contest where the goal is it to reach 1,500 "Likes" to help launch the site through others spreading the word. (This gives you a 1 in 1,500 chance to win vs 1 in maybe tens of thousands.) In any case, we digress so lets get to the new contests.

*First the Simple Rules...*

1) All the contests have to do with posting to this site, so, you must be a registered member in good standing to post (It's free).
2) Posts that are made must be relative to the site and the section it is in and must contain at least a few lines of relative text.
......(_No "+1's" or "Me Too", or "I'm in", etc. as these do nothing to help the site really._)
3) You can post as much as you would care to as each post is one entry. But again, see #2 as some types of posts will not count.
4) Open to US Residents only with a mailing address in the US.
5) All the contests end at midnight ET December 31, 2011. (So we can kick off the new year right by making some people happy. ) 
6) Drawings will be made at random starting from this post number on...No posts already made before this post number will be counted. #4 below will be drawn from the emails sent in.
7) Winners will be contacted via the email address they registered with on IPTVConnection or via email address used with #4 below.
8) Simple random drawing from all posts or e-mails received. Drawing done by IPTVConnection site operator whom will be the only judge if a post is valid. (#2 above)
9) That's more or less it as this is meant to be fun and easy.

*What can you win?* The first three ways below (1, 2, & 3) have a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place drawing prize for each. Number four (4) below has two ways to win, but will only be awarded the 1st place prizes for each. So a total of 11 total prizes will be given out. And yes, you can win more than once!

*First Prize*: *Kindle FIRE!* - One of the Hottest Products this year!
*Second Prize*: *Netflix or Hulu Plus 1 year subscription* - Two of the best content streaming providers around! (Choice of one or the other.)
*Third Prize*: *Roku 2 XD* - One of the best content streamers around!

*SEVERAL WAYS TO WIN!* - But all are post, post, post as much as you care to. Again, being relative to the site. 

1) *ALL NEW POSTS*: Just posting to the site by starting new threads or replying to current ones. (REMEMBER #2 Above!)

*CONGRATS TO....*

*1st Place = JerryF*
*2nd Place = Roge8148*
*3rd Place = MysteryMan*

2) *ALL NEW THREADS*: Start a new relative thread on a topic in a given section. (REMEMBER #2 Above!)

*CONGRATS TO....*

*1st Place = HarpoonIPA*
*2nd Place = RFT*
*3rd Place = Kiknwing*

3) *BEST CONVERSATION THREAD*: A thread that you started that has received the most replies to it. Thus the better the topic and post, the better the chance others will post in the thread. (And no talking to yourself. )

*CONGRATS TO....*

*1st Place = Kiknwing*
*2nd Place = JerryF*
*3rd Place = Athlon646464*

4) *LINK TO IPTVConnection*: Do you post on other sites? (Sure you do.) Why not mention IPTVConnection and link to us. E-mail us at *POSTED @ IPTVConnection.com* the URL(s) of posts you made elsewhere and we will add it to our tracking. (NO SPAMMING OF OTHER SITES...That is just not nice.) Heck, own your own site? List us somehow as it gives you the best shot. (*TWO ways to win,* *1:* For all posts made and the URL of the post emailed to us and *2:* Most visitors tracked from a linked URL you submitted as tracked by Google.)

NO ENTRIES WERE MADE. 

So..."Get the Talk Going" on for favorite product or show. Be it movies or TV, hardware or content providers, let the talking begin as we continue to grow this community with your help.

*Happy Holidays from IPTVConnection.com*


----------



## oldschoolecw

iptvconn said:


> *"Get the Talk Going" Contests!*
> 
> Hello all you IPTVConnection members (and those who are not yet members, but should be. )...
> 
> We are starting a new contest today, well, actually several new ones, but all are more or less for one thing....to "Get the Talk Going".
> 
> Now that may sound weird as people are chatting and posting to the site already. However, as a start up site, the real intent here is to produce more site content and thus help move the site up the ladder in the search engines thus being able to attract more visitors. There, we said it. The deep dark motive behind such a contest. (Like the still running Facebook contest where the goal is it to reach 1,500 "Likes" to help launch the site through others spreading the word. (This gives you a 1 in 1,500 chance to win vs 1 in maybe tens of thousands.) In any case, we digress so lets get to the new contests.
> 
> *First the Simple Rules...*
> 
> 1) All the contests have to do with posting to this site, so, you must be a registered member in good standing to post (It's free).
> 2) Posts that are made must be relative to the site and the section it is in and must contain at least a few lines of relative text.
> ......(_No "+1's" or "Me Too", or "I'm in", etc. as these do nothing to help the site really._)
> 3) You can post as much as you would care to as each post is one entry. But again, see #2 as some types of posts will not count.
> 4) Open to US Residents only with a mailing address in the US.
> 5) All the contests end at midnight ET December 31, 2011. (So we can kick off the new year right by making some people happy. )
> 6) Drawings will be made at random starting from this post number on...No posts already made before this post number will be counted. #4 below will be drawn from the emails sent in.
> 7) Winners will be contacted via the email address they registered with on IPTVConnection or via email address used with #4 below.
> 8) Simple random drawing from all posts or e-mails received. Drawing done by IPTVConnection site operator whom will be the only judge if a post is valid. (#2 above)
> 9) That's more or less it as this is meant to be fun and easy.
> 
> *What can you win?* The first three ways below (1, 2, & 3) have a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place drawing prize for each. Number four (4) below has two ways to win, but will only be awarded the 1st place prizes for each. So a total of 11 total prizes will be given out. And yes, you can win more than once!
> 
> *First Prize*: *Kindle FIRE!* - One of the Hottest Products this year!
> *Second Prize*: *Netflix or Hulu Plus 1 year subscription* - Two of the best content streaming providers around! (Choice of one or the other.)
> *Third Prize*: *Roku 2 XD* - One of the best content streamers around!
> 
> *SEVERAL WAYS TO WIN!* - But all are post, post, post as much as you care to. Again, being relative to the site.
> 
> 1) *ALL NEW POSTS*: Just posting to the site by starting new threads or replying to current ones. (REMEMBER #2 Above!)
> 
> 2) *ALL NEW THREADS*: Start a new relative thread on a topic in a given section. (REMEMBER #2 Above!)
> 
> 3) *BEST CONVERSATION THREAD*: A thread that you started that has received the most replies to it. Thus the better the topic and post, the better the chance others will post in the thread. (And no talking to yourself. )
> 
> 4) *LINK TO IPTVConnection*: Do you post on other sites? (Sure you do.) Why not mention IPTVConnection and link to us. E-mail us at *POSTED @ IPTVConnection.com* the URL(s) of posts you made elsewhere and we will add it to our tracking. (NO SPAMMING OF OTHER SITES...That is just not nice.) Heck, own your own site? List us somehow as it gives you the best shot. (*TWO ways to win,* *1:* For all posts made and the URL of the post emailed to us and *2:* Most visitors tracked from a linked URL you submitted as tracked by Google.)
> 
> So..."Get the Talk Going" on for favorite product or show. Be it movies or TV, hardware or content providers, let the talking begin as we continue to grow this community with your help.
> 
> *Happy Holidays from IPTVConnection.com*


Great idea for here with 1400+ members and growing,

but sorry I don't do the facebook thing


----------



## David Bott

Yes, and growing which is great. So thanks for taking part. At least now until the end of the year, you could win based on your posts.


----------



## Athlon646464

This will be fun to watch. I'll try and keep my comments, post and threads pithy!

pithy


----------



## canekid

I would rather get the Roku Box or Netflix 1 year


----------



## canekid

HarpoonIPA said:


> Great idea for here with 1400+ members and growing,
> 
> but sorry I don't do the facebook thing


I don't believe it has to be Facebook, but this local forum. It's an activity booster. I like the idea, and feel for the Admins who have to do this.. But good time of the year to do it.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee

Looking forward to some helpful topics, ideas, and information.


----------



## Athlon646464

Transplanted Yankee said:


> Looking forward to some helpful topics, ideas, and information.










Welcome!


----------



## bobbyv

This sounds like a great way to help a site grow.


----------



## hillncharge1367066122

I think this is a great way to get more people coming to this site.


----------



## dtanderson

nice prizes. I will have to check out the site.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee

Always enjoy informative posts within IPTV Connection.


----------



## rbrt_bsch

iptvconn said:


> *"Get the Talk Going" Contests!*
> 
> Hello all you IPTVConnection members (and those who are not yet members, but should be. )...
> 
> We are starting a new contest today, well, actually several new ones, but all are more or less for one thing....to "Get the Talk Going".
> 
> Now that may sound weird as people are chatting and posting to the site already. However, as a start up site, the real intent here is to produce more site content and thus help move the site up the ladder in the search engines thus being able to attract more visitors. There, we said it. The deep dark motive behind such a contest. (Like the still running Facebook contest where the goal is it to reach 1,500 "Likes" to help launch the site through others spreading the word. (This gives you a 1 in 1,500 chance to win vs 1 in maybe tens of thousands.) In any case, we digress so lets get to the new contests.
> 
> *First the Simple Rules...*
> 
> 1) All the contests have to do with posting to this site, so, you must be a registered member in good standing to post (It's free).
> 2) Posts that are made must be relative to the site and the section it is in and must contain at least a few lines of relative text.
> ......(_No "+1's" or "Me Too", or "I'm in", etc. as these do nothing to help the site really._)
> 3) You can post as much as you would care to as each post is one entry. But again, see #2 as some types of posts will not count.
> 4) Open to US Residents only with a mailing address in the US.
> 5) All the contests end at midnight ET December 31, 2011. (So we can kick off the new year right by making some people happy. )
> 6) Drawings will be made at random starting from this post number on...No posts already made before this post number will be counted. #4 below will be drawn from the emails sent in.
> 7) Winners will be contacted via the email address they registered with on IPTVConnection or via email address used with #4 below.
> 8) Simple random drawing from all posts or e-mails received. Drawing done by IPTVConnection site operator whom will be the only judge if a post is valid. (#2 above)
> 9) That's more or less it as this is meant to be fun and easy.
> 
> *What can you win?* The first three ways below (1, 2, & 3) have a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place drawing prize for each. Number four (4) below has two ways to win, but will only be awarded the 1st place prizes for each. So a total of 11 total prizes will be given out. And yes, you can win more than once!
> 
> *First Prize*: *Kindle FIRE!* - One of the Hottest Products this year!
> *Second Prize*: *Netflix or Hulu Plus 1 year subscription* - Two of the best content streaming providers around! (Choice of one or the other.)
> *Third Prize*: *Roku 2 XD* - One of the best content streamers around!
> 
> *SEVERAL WAYS TO WIN!* - But all are post, post, post as much as you care to. Again, being relative to the site.
> 
> 1) *ALL NEW POSTS*: Just posting to the site by starting new threads or replying to current ones. (REMEMBER #2 Above!)
> 
> 2) *ALL NEW THREADS*: Start a new relative thread on a topic in a given section. (REMEMBER #2 Above!)
> 
> 3) *BEST CONVERSATION THREAD*: A thread that you started that has received the most replies to it. Thus the better the topic and post, the better the chance others will post in the thread. (And no talking to yourself. )
> 
> 4) *LINK TO IPTVConnection*: Do you post on other sites? (Sure you do.) Why not mention IPTVConnection and link to us. E-mail us at *POSTED @ IPTVConnection.com* the URL(s) of posts you made elsewhere and we will add it to our tracking. (NO SPAMMING OF OTHER SITES...That is just not nice.) Heck, own your own site? List us somehow as it gives you the best shot. (*TWO ways to win,* *1:* For all posts made and the URL of the post emailed to us and *2:* Most visitors tracked from a linked URL you submitted as tracked by Google.)
> 
> So..."Get the Talk Going" on for favorite product or show. Be it movies or TV, hardware or content providers, let the talking begin as we continue to grow this community with your help.
> 
> *Happy Holidays from IPTVConnection.com*


i would like to know how to aquire the 3d glassws from flickstream i just recieved an e mail from them i clicked on the link but cannot find the form to fill out any help i would say thank you in advance for your help rbrt_bsch


----------



## Athlon646464

From: http://www.flickstream.com/nwsltr/vol1issue3.html

There is an email address to send your mailing address to. They will then send some glasses to you.

The email address is: [email protected]


----------



## oldschoolecw

rbrt_bsch said:


> i would like to know how to aquire the 3d glassws from flickstream i just recieved an e mail from them i clicked on the link but cannot find the form to fill out any help i would say thank you in advance for your help rbrt_bsch





Athlon646464 said:


> From: http://www.flickstre...vol1issue3.html
> 
> There is an email address to send your mailing address to. They will then send some glasses to you.
> 
> The email address is: [email protected]


I got the glasses months ago, the 3D isn't as good as I remember it being in the theaters in the 70's and 80's with movies like House of Wax.


----------



## jlafount

I'll be entering around the site.


----------



## rta53

Just joined the site. I must admit when I first saw the email from dbstalk I wasn't even sure what IPTV Connection was about.  Looks to be an interesting forum. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee

Always enjoy this site and find useful information every visit.


----------



## m4paws

[sub]I just joined after receiving the email from DBSTalk. I'm interested in possibly getting a Logitech Revue so this site will come in handy for my research. Great site [/sub]


----------



## bytored

Wow, I won. Very cool.


----------



## fortnerw

I won 1st place, a Kindle Fire. This is very hard to believe but thank you very much!! I do think IPTV is the wave of the future if we can control the IP providers to make a reasonable profit and not become greedy. All the best to everyone on this forum in 2012.

Jerry Fortner
Forsyth, Ga


----------



## Athlon646464

Third Place Here!!

Thank you IPTV!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Blount

Awesome! Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## oldschoolecw

Chris Blount said:


> Awesome! Congrats to all the winners!


Thank you, this is a great place


----------



## MysteryMan

Every new year day I read my yearly horoscope prediction just to humor myself. This year's prediction states a very prosperous year starting with day one. Yeah, right says I. Next I checked my e-mail and there's my notification of my winning a 3rd place prize (and what a nice prize it is) for entering the "Get The Talk Going" contest! Later that evening I won a friendly wager with my neighbor over the outcome of the Dallas vs Giants game! Am going to have to rethink my attitude on horoscopes. Thank you very much Chris and everyone else at IPTV Connection.


----------



## kiknwing

Thank you to everyone at IPTV Connection.


----------



## oldschoolecw

I would like to thank IPTV Connection once again for the wonderful gift of the Kindle Fire, it just arrived. 
Rich


----------



## Athlon646464

My new Roku is great! IMHO it is better for streaming than my WD Live Plus. It seems quicker, and the picture quality seemed a little better on it last night. The WD is better for showing local files.

Thank you IPTV!!!!!  :lol:


----------

